# newbie in need of help



## reddragon (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi all,my first post on this forum.I have just started to get interested in model railroads after buying my son a train set for christmas.We dont have much room so thinking an L shaped layout 3mtsx2mts and about 1mt wide.We both like north american locos and rolling stock in ho scale.Am thinking some sort of switching set up,but dont really know that much to be sure of anything.We have two locos and some rolling stock ie athearns ps 2600 covered hoppers x3 and a atlas 70 ton 9 panel hopper with a coal load, my problem is what industries should i have with these wagons,also is the size of the layout to small.Help in australia on american stuff is hard to get people here model local and British so if someone can help i be grateful.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

reddragon,
First of all, welcome aboard the forum . It is loaded with a wealth of experience and good information.
Rule #1 is that there are NO rules! :laugh: :laugh: It's YOUR layout and you can set on any theme that pleases your eye and taste. The availability of buildings and rolling stock is virtually unlimited, thanks to the internet :thumbsup:.
Aside from eBay, another good source at fair prices is www.hobbylinc.com, among many others. I only mention them because they offer just about everything and anything you could possibly want for your layout.
The beauty of model railroading, I quickly discovered, is that you can go as fast or as slow as you like .
In other words, have fun!! 
Bob


----------



## reddragon (Apr 10, 2011)

raleets,
Thanks for the welcome and the tips will check out hobbylinc.
cheers Andy.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome here and I hope we can help you out!
I use Walthers website as a great place to do research and see what's out there!
Hang around here and ask specific questions and you'll get some great advice.
As far as layout and space chat with Cabledawg about that! He is the best around here at track layout.:thumbsup:


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

try googling model rr pics and see what others have done and what you like and how others have done it.

looking forward to seeing what you come up with


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

NIMT: I second your praise for Cabledawg. He's helping me design mine now. Impressive.
Red: If you're interested, check out the Layout and Design forum here on MTF. And, welcome to the forum.


----------



## reddragon (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks guys will have to pick cabledawgs brains.Checked out hobbylinc this morning before going to work,some nice stuff and good prices.
cheers Andy


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Welcome Andy. Hobblinc is an excellent site. But in this hobby, it's best to have at least two sites because at times one may be out of stock of an item, whereas another may not be. So with that in mine, another good site is model train stuff. http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Default.asp

They don't have quite as much inventory as Hobbylinc, but what they do have, is about priced less than anyone else. and unlike Hobbylinc, Modeltrainstuff carries a good Athearn inventory of locomotives and rolling stock. I myself shop at both of these sites. Two other sites are http://discounttrainsonline.com/ and http://www.internettrains.com/merchant2/merchant.mvc Again, welcome to the forum and welcome to the hobby.

John


----------



## reddragon (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks John,have checked out those three sites great stuff,i love American models so colourful and the names are different soo line,cottonbelt etc i would love to build big layouts like most of you guys.
Thanks again
Andy


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Don't forget trainworldonline.com

I've found yahoo to be a good search engine for prototype photos, etc.


----------



## reddragon (Apr 10, 2011)

sstlaure, thanks for the tip,also checked out your layout WOW,your so lucky to have all that room to work with.Carnt wait to se more of your work

Andy


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks.....planning on finishing the basement this coming winter. Hopefully I can get the walls in and the staging level completed the year. We'll see - things are looking pretty good so far.


----------

